# NY Restaurant Show 2013



## ThEoRy

It may be a bit early but I thought I'd get the ball rolling just so everyone has a good heads up. 

March 3rd-5th Sunday-Tuesday 2013 at the Jazvits center nyc. I'll probably be there on Monday or Tuesday depending on what's happening. 

So who's interested in hanging out for a bit at the food show?


----------



## turbochef422

I'm in. Let me know the day you'll be there. I'm probably going to have to go one day anyway so it would be cool to see some people from the forum


----------



## sachem allison

I'll be there I'm sure, They always pay for my tickets anyway.lol


----------



## ecchef

Is there going to ba a Japan pavillion this year?


----------



## ThEoRy

They always have a Japanese presence there, weather or not JKI will be there is a question for Jon I suppose.


----------



## papazaza

was thinking about going this year last year was kind of a bust plus walking around the food show with a youtube rock star would be cool.


----------



## Dream Burls

I might be able to make it on Monday. Keep me in the loop if you can.


----------



## ThEoRy

papazaza said:


> was thinking about going this year last year was kind of a bust plus walking around the food show with a youtube rock star would be cool.



I guess you'll have to see if Salty is going then..


----------



## sachem allison

Going on Sunday for the wine expo. 600 plus free wine samples for 4 hours. I may not make Monday or Tuesday after that. lol


----------



## papazaza

ThEoRy said:


> I guess you'll have to see if Salty is going then..



wasn't talking about him but yea it be cool to walk the floor with both of you


----------



## knyfeknerd

Is YouTube legend Chef Giovanni going?


----------



## JBroida

ThEoRy said:


> They always have a Japanese presence there, weather or not JKI will be there is a question for Jon I suppose.



Yup... See you guys there


----------



## ThEoRy

Ahhh this is gonna be schweet!!


----------



## ThEoRy

knyfeknerd said:


> Is YouTube legend Chef Giovanni going?




Umm, thats youtube legend Certified Executive Chef Giovanni 
He'll be demonstrating his world famous pineapple chicken poop salad.. :hungry:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Umm I love chix dookie with pine nipple. It's a winning combination, like Peaches & Herb.


----------



## ThEoRy

It's a composed salad of pineapples, chicken, and chicken poop.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I will most likely be there on Monday.


----------



## Iceman91

I think I am going to head there this year. When i tried to go to the website it was all messed up, do you guys know how much tickets are for the show? Thanks guys!

Mike


----------



## ThEoRy

Sorry, I've never paid for tickets before..


----------



## Dream Burls

Iceman91 said:


> I think I am going to head there this year. When i tried to go to the website it was all messed up, do you guys know how much tickets are for the show? Thanks guys!
> 
> Mike



I had the same problem. Went all over the site and all I could find was the student price. I'd like to know what a ticket costs too.


----------



## sachem allison

register as a first time buyer for your company and it should be free


----------



## TheDispossessed

i might be there, one day tops, i really hate trade shows, anyone in the nyc area feel free to hit me up


----------



## TheDispossessed

not sure which day quite yet


----------



## Korin_Mari

Yup! Theres a lecture on miso, shio-koji and umami this year.


----------



## ThEoRy

Korin_Mari said:


> Yup! Theres a lecture on miso, shio-koji and umami this year.



Are you going Mari?


----------



## Korin_Mari

ThEoRy said:


> Are you going Mari?



Sorry I was wrong, not miso, its ramen. lol I am cutting flyers for it.

Mmm, I don't know. I'm supposed to be at Korin at 1pm, but I would like it. It's free for industry people, yea? I would like to see the ramen lecture.


----------



## ThEoRy

Korin_Mari said:


> Sorry I was wrong, not miso, its ramen. lol I am cutting flyers for it.
> 
> Mmm, I don't know. I'm supposed to be at Korin at 1pm, but I would like it. It's free for industry people, yea? I would like to see the ramen lecture.



You can register for tickets I think. I've never paid, but I've always just been given tickets from vendors or something. If you don't make it, be prepared for a bunch of us knife nerds to bum rush the store that afternoon.


----------



## JohnnyChance

I will definitely be there Monday. Anyone else going on Monday that would like to pm me w their cell or email so we can meet up, do it, let's get this ball rolling!


----------



## ThEoRy

JohnnyChance said:


> I will definitely be there Monday. Anyone else going on Monday that would like to pm me w their cell or email so we can meet up, do it, let's get this ball rolling!



I'm thinking Monday as well. Who else is in for Monday?


----------



## sachem allison

I'll do monday. I'm also doing the wine expo on Sunday 12 to 4pm 600 wines 150 vendors and the pouring is free. I'm planning on Monday anyway.


----------



## WildBoar

sachem allison said:


> I'm also doing the wine expo on Sunday 12 to 4pm 600 wines 150 vendors and the pouring is free.


Sounds like Son will be telling another "When I woke up I was in Mexico!" story afterwards


----------



## sachem allison

I haven't been in awhile.


----------



## Iceman91

I'm in for Monday as well, gents.


----------



## turbochef422

I'm in for Monday.


----------



## Korin_Mari

ThEoRy said:


> You can register for tickets I think. I've never paid, but I've always just been given tickets from vendors or something. If you don't make it, be prepared for a bunch of us knife nerds to bum rush the store that afternoon.



Really? Awesome, I'm so excited!


----------



## ThEoRy

Ok looks like I'll be in the city at about 11AM and at the center just before 11:30. You guys can pm me when I'm there if you want to meet up. Maybe after we can grab a bite to eat or head to korin.


----------



## sachem allison

be there at 12=12:30 will be at Jon's booth


----------



## JohnnyChance

I'm here. What # booth is JKI?


----------



## mhlee

2406 according to Jon.


----------

